# Sensor Swab



## Causapscal (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi,

What is the best sensor swab for full frame camera ?

Is it better to clean it myself or at a shop ?

Thanks !


----------



## beagle100 (Oct 28, 2016)

Causapscal said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the best sensor swab for full frame camera ?
> 
> ...



Although I haven't done it a couple of years it's easy to clean a sensor - look at youtube videos and Eclipse solution
www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless


----------



## Causapscal (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks Beagle. I know how to clean the sensor but I don't Know if is safe to do that...


----------



## beagle100 (Oct 29, 2016)

Causapscal said:


> Thanks Beagle. I know how to clean the sensor but I don't Know if is safe to do that...



OK, you have previously cleaned a sensor but now question whether it is a safe thing to do?
yes, it's safe if done properly with the correct solution and correct size swab


----------



## Causapscal (Oct 29, 2016)

beagle100 said:


> Causapscal said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Beagle. I know how to clean the sensor but I don't Know if is safe to do that...
> ...




Never clean Sensor, only mirror... But I've seen on internet the technic.

I checked Amazon and some products are cheap, others more expensive. I suppose that the more expensive is better...

Thanks for your reply !


----------



## beagle100 (Nov 5, 2016)

Causapscal said:


> beagle100 said:
> 
> 
> > Causapscal said:
> ...



not necessarily 
the Amazon package with eclipse solution, pec pads and swabs are fine for DSLR cameras


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 5, 2016)

Causapscal said:


> beagle100 said:
> 
> 
> > Causapscal said:
> ...


That's why they price them higher because you will think they are better. Compare chemical analysis and not prices.


----------



## Causapscal (Nov 5, 2016)

Like lenses, alcool 70% is the right thing!


----------



## Dave442 (Nov 5, 2016)

You don't want to try cleaning the mirror (I guess you don't have to worry about that now with a mirrorless camera). However as the mirrorless do not have a mirror I have heard they can collect more dust on the sensor over a DSLR. 

I have always just used a sensor swab and a drop of Eclipse. Go one way, flip swab over and back the other way and toss (the swab).  The pack of swabs and bottle of Eclipse I bought has lasted years so the price now seems completely reasonable. 

Best to check for your particular camera.


----------



## Causapscal (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 6, 2016)

And as Dave pointed out use the solution and Swab as discribed and no more solution then recommendation,More is not better and will only lead to bad streaking on the sensor


----------



## Causapscal (Nov 6, 2016)

Yes, You're right !


----------

